
Embedded Development: ARM and Embedded Processor - hackman99
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/embedded-development-arm-and-embedded-processor
======
hackman99
I heard once one guy telling one of his friends : "I'd give my right arm to
know what's inside this portable device." He didn't know he was already
holding an Arm in his hands.... since ARM designs the technology that lies at
the heart of advanced digital products, from wireless, networking and consumer
entertainment solutions to imaging, automotive, security and storage devices.
Learn more about this embedded processor.

